# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  *راهنمای برای کد نظام وظیفه*

## Röntgen

سلام دوستای گلم
یک راهنمایی میخواستم برای کد نظام وظیفه:
من اولین سالی هست که پشت کنکور هستم یعنی 96 اولین کنکورم بود!
برای کد نظام وظیفه کدوم کد رو وارد کنم؟ 
پ.ن:خودم کد 3 و زدم ولی شک دارم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.
با تشکر از همتون

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام دوست عزیز منم شرایط شما رو دارم 
رفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم گفت 6 رو بزن منم زدم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

6 رو باید میزدی برو ویرایش کن

----------


## Serat

ببخشید 
کاردانی ها کدوم کد رو باید بزنن ؟

----------


## M.javaddd

بايد ٦ رو ميزدي..برو ويرايش كن

----------


## lianmoviedl

شش رو بزنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Röntgen

مرسی همگی

----------

